# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  ساختن View  در SQL Server 2008 R2

## میلاد رئیسی

سلام 
با توجه به این که بسیاری از دوستان برنامه نویس که به تازگی وارد این وادی شده اند در مورد این که چگونه در پروژه ساخته شده خود توسط سی شارپ و بانک SQL دو یا چند جدول را ترکیب کنند سوالات زیادی میپرسند و منبع فارسی خوبی برای جواب دادن به سوالشان پیدا نمیکنند برآن شدم که آموزش ساختن View را به طور کامل و واضح توضیح بدهم . 

 :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب: 

*View چیست؟*
یک View در واقع نتیجه یک Select است، حال این Select می تواند ساده باشد و یا از ترکیب چند جدول حاصل شود. مثلا در یک جدول که اطلاعات دانش آموزان را نگهداری می کند، یک View می تواند: "کلیه دانش آموزانی باشد که معدل آنها 15 است". همانگونه که پیداست یک View در واقع نتیجه یک select روی یک یا چند جدول می باشد (یک select ساده از یک جدول و یا یک join).
*نکات مهم در هنگام کار با view :*1- برخورد Sql Server با view در هنگام خواندن دادها (select)دقیقا مانند یک جدول حقیقی می باشد. در همین جا یک مزیت بزرگ view آشکار می شود: می توان در مراحل پیاده سازی نرم افزار ساختار یک view را تغییر داد و ان را بهبود بخشید بدون آنکه رابط کاربر و کدهای user interface تغییر اساسی کنند. 
2- تنها در مورد view هایی که با یک select ساده (بدون join) ساخته می شوند می توان انتظار داشت که دستورات Insert، Update و Delete به درستی عمل کنند. بدین معنا که برخورد Sql Server با Viewدقیقا همانند یک جدول واقعی خواهد بود و دستورات DDL (Data Definition Language) و یا به عبارت ساده تر Insert، Update و Deleteعمل خواهند کرد. 

ادامه آموزش رو در یک فایل PDF قرار دادم .  :لبخند گشاده!: 

دانلود فایل PDF

موفق باشید .

----------


## یوسف زالی

کمی هم سطح آموزش رو بالاتر ببری بهتر می شه.
بیشتر درگیر کارهای اس کیو الی باید می شدی تا سی شارپی.
مواردی از کارایی و Performance رو باید نمایش می دادی.
مقایسه ای انجام نشده.
خواص ویو ذکر نشده
کاربرد هاش ذکر نشده
مزایا و معایبش در طراحی های حجیم، محدودیت در تعداد ویو ها، آیا همیشه ویو می تونه راهگشا باشه، چرا گاهی نباید از ویو استفاده کرد...
این ها باعث می شه که یک آموزش حرفه ای باشه.
موفق باشی.

----------

